# [Italian NR] 5x5x5 BLD 33:22 - Fabrizio Cirnigliaro



## Cubepark (Apr 29, 2011)

I would say thanks to everyone on this forum who helped me giving me algorithms and suggestions


----------



## Diniz (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## cmhardw (Apr 29, 2011)

Congratulations, both on the solve and on the NR!  :tu


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## superduperabner (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shortey (Apr 30, 2011)

Good job!


----------

